# Who's the sire?!



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Okay so I have a fun little game for everyone! 

We bought our savanna doe, Beth from a kill auction. She was in an isolation pen with numerous other goats, including a scruffy dairy buck. 3 days later, she was bred to our fullblood boer buck, Charley. She started bagging 2 weeks ago. If she was bred to charley, shed be due on the 30th of September! But she seemed to be bagging earlier than she should have been..

So the question is- do you think Beth is due with the savanna buck from her previous home, the scruffy dairy buck from the isolation pen, or our very own charley?! Post what you think, and in 1-3 weeks, I'll have an answer for you!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Hope she's bred to your good buck :wink:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

In all honesty, would be happy if she was bred to the savanna as well! She came with two others, and they all were beautiful. Beth was my pick though, and we sold the others. If her kids end up full savanna like her, I'd be pretty satisfied! As long as its not to the scruffy buck LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Most does start an udder up to 6 weeks prior to delivery, even if she had a "5 day heat" when she was with the scruffy buck in the pen, she'd be due around the same time as the breeding with your boy.... if she was bred to the Savannah and settled , she wouldn't have stood for Charley or the scruffy buck so I think that Charley would be the sire


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

It is possible for a doe to run with several bucks and have kids from different sires in the same pregnancy. Also, it is possible to have a second heat within days of the first heat. What if she has triplets -- one of each?  

UC Davis has a paternity test for livestock -- you can submit hair samples (must include base of hair or the root area) of as many individuals as you care to submit. Mom, offspring and the potential sire. They may be able to give you a definite answer if there is any question as to the sire of the kids.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, it is possible to get kids from one litter that have been sired by different bucks. And yep...does can have another heat days after the first. I'll sometimes have does with two strong standing heats the same week. If you have a doe with triplets...it's possible each kid could be from a different buck...though wouldn't be all that common....but possible.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We'll know in 4 days or less who the daddy is! I had a nightmare last night that we got two bucks- one from our boer, and one from the dairy! Yikes! Haha! Either way, those babies will be spoiled rotton!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice nightmare! lol I can't wait to see!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I'll post some pics when theyre born  I think we can rule out the savanna buck, because she would be 1-2 weeks past due.


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

LOL surprise!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Still no kiddos!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Charley is the proud daddy to one Flashy little buck kid!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Charley is the proud daddy to one Flashy little buck kid!!


Photos?!

Congrats!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

He was born at 9:30 last night, and by chance I was there and delivered him. He's got a lot of fight in him  he's so precious. I'll take some good pics when I go check on everyone this morning.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Let us know!  KW I had thought (silly me) majority of heats were 24hr -3days, I didn't realize there were 5 day girls. More importantly I didn't realize they may have another heat with in a few days! I'll have to watch my girls more- when they have another heat with in days, do you think that the first one was breedable?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!! Charley IS the daddy!! :leap:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Beth must have read the doe code because it was the coldest night we've had, and instead of the two girls I wanted, she gave me a single buck! LOL!


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

Post a picture.  I wanna see.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Trying to email one to myself so I can post it  He sure is a handsome little guy. Will make someone a flashy little wether.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Lets see if this works.. Isn't he gorgeous? Just love his sweet face.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Here's another.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He's a cutie pie!


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

oh my goodness he's so cute!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

He's got more spunk than any newborn ive ever seen. At two days old, he's already racing around, jumping on everything, and making his mother a nervous wreck LOL!  I think the name Pistol fits him 100% perfect


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

He's adorable!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Well, Pistol as he's been named is now 5 days old! He's so very spunky, and quite the chunk. He's already eating hay! I call him "Squish face" and this picture shows why <3 this is him and me yesterday.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh what a face! <3


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Aww, what a cutie!! I love those ears.


----------

